# Grubhub bags required?



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

And, if I do a pickup without a cumbersome bag?

What's the deal here?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Two bags are best. One for cold and one for hot.

If the hot food isn't hot and the cold food isn't cold then the customer is not going to be happy, the restaurant is not going to be happy and GH is not going to be happy.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Two bags are best. One for cold and one for hot.
> 
> If the hot food isn't hot and the cold food isn't cold then the customer is not going to be happy, the restaurant is not going to be happy and GH is not going to be happy.


It's cold enough for the cold food to stay cold


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> It's cold enough for the cold food to stay cold


Then you really just need that insulated bag for the hot food. Though having a second bag for cold items like drinks can save your car from spills. Makes it a bit easier to carry drinks if they're in a bag as well.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Two bags are best. One for cold and one for hot.
> 
> If the hot food isn't hot and the cold food isn't cold then the customer is not going to be happy, the restaurant is not going to be happy and GH is not going to be happy.


I get it...been delivering since 1994. I don't usually bring bags into the restraunt. They get packed then loaded into the car.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> And, if I do a pickup without a cumbersome bag?
> 
> What's the deal here?


You don't have to use GH specific bags but you do have to bring a thermal bag with you into the restaurant. GH has even sent out messages warning everyone they can be deactivated for not using them. And restaurants are in their rights to refuse to give you the order if you come in empty handed.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I really don't understand why people don't carry bags into restaurants *and* to customer doors. It's like 5 seconds of effort that results in positive perception of the service.

Even if you "bag the food in the car"... the restaurant perception is that you don't care about the food.

People are going to do what they want - it just seems dumb to half-ass a gig that's so easy lol.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Incognto. Not everyone wants to be seen as a delivery boy.

I like how it's just like getting take out. Nobody knows.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> Incognto. Not everyone wants to be seen as a delivery boy.
> 
> I like how it's just like getting take out. Nobody knows.


You make a fair point. With GH and UE I always bring the bag with me because I don't want to get in trouble but DD is a different story. A lot of DD orders are ones you place yourself and I've noticed restaurant employees are more receptive to me if they think I'm a regular customer. I just put the order in my thermal bag once I reach my car.

I've even had restaurant employees (usually servers) smart off to me saying they don't think it's right I get tipped for orders they put together. So yeah, there's a case to be made for incognito. But it's not worth risking your job over.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> Incognto. Not everyone wants to be seen as a delivery boy.
> 
> I like how it's just like getting take out. Nobody knows.


Nailed it! It nobody's bidnezz!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

andaas said:


> I really don't understand why people don't carry bags into restaurants *and* to customer doors. It's like 5 seconds of effort that results in positive perception of the service.
> 
> Even if you "bag the food in the car"... the restaurant perception is that you don't care about the food.
> 
> People are going to do what they want - it just seems dumb to half-ass a gig that's so easy lol.


I agree, I always bring the bag in. I dont really want people I know to see me either but not at the expense of the restaurant thinking Im a half ass driver. I admit on some PM and DD orders that I place I dont always bring the bag in (as long as the restaurant thinks Im just a customer). Ive actually ran into people I know while picking up and it was a little awkward at first. But Im out here doing what I have to for now and there's no shame in that.



Ride or Die said:


> You make a fair point. With GH and UE I always bring the bag with me because I don't want to get in trouble but DD is a different story. A lot of DD orders are ones you place yourself and I've noticed restaurant employees are more receptive to me if they think I'm a regular customer. I just put the order in my thermal bag once I reach my car.
> 
> I've even had restaurant employees (usually servers) smart off to me saying they don't think it's right I get tipped for orders they put together. So yeah, there's a case to be made for incognito. But it's not worth risking your job over.


Exactly what I do


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Uberboy good ubereats promo today. $4 extra every trip


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Uberboy good ubereats promo today. $4 extra every trip


Damn nice man no UE promos for me this weekend. I had daily quests tues-fri. Have to take advantage whenever those cheap bastards actually give bonuses. DD started in my area this week so they paying +$3.00/order but its slow as hell though


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I always bring an insulated bag with me for warm items. Never cold items. I’ve had lots of McDonald’s shakes melt in the car in the summer.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn nice man no UE promos for me this weekend. I had daily quests tues-fri. Have to take advantage whenever those cheap bastards actually give bonuses. DD started in my area this week so they paying +$3.00/order but its slow as hell though


Ya doordash is pretty good here. Uber went downhill since new app


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> Incognto. Not everyone wants to be seen as a delivery boy.
> 
> I like how it's just like getting take out. Nobody knows.


The restaurant knows.

Get over yourself, you're a delivery boy.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

andaas said:


> The restaurant knows.
> 
> Get over yourself, you're a delivery boy.


I gonna call 'Personal preference' on this one. Some people enjoy their privacy. You need to give people space for that, or you are going to have problems.

Plus drivers get treated like second class citizens. ..which is bullsh1t since we represent the customer. We basically 'ARE' the customer. Fortunately I have many customers and restraunts that I have a good relationship with.

See:


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I gonna call 'Personal preference' on this one. Some people enjoy their privacy. You need to give people space for that, or you are going to have problems.
> 
> Plus drivers get treated like second class citizens. ..which is bullsh1t since we represent the customer. We basically 'ARE' the customer. Fortunately I have many customers and restraunts that I have a good relationship with.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, how many times would you estimate that you could not connect with the customer, had to hit the 5 min timer and kept food/put food in trash?

Also I just noticed that when you hit the timer and customer gets an email, the email has your actual phone number. The customer can call you directly and not through the app.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Out of curiosity, how many times would you estimate that you could not connect with the customer, had to hit the 5 min timer and kept food/put food in trash?
> 
> Also I just noticed that when you hit the timer and customer gets an email, the email has your actual phone number. The customer can call you directly and not through the app.


I've had to hit the timer 3 or 4 times. The timer is 10 minutes here.

They can call all they want. I don't answer my phone unless a call is setup/scheduled beforehand. It's my spam filter.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I've had to hit the timer 3 or 4 times. The timer is 10 minutes here.
> 
> They can call all they want. I don't answer my phone unless a call is setup/scheduled beforehand. It's my spam filter.


Close to 2,000 deliveries and only kept the food 3 or 4 times?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ride or Die said:


> I've even had restaurant employees (usually servers) smart off to me saying they don't think it's right I get tipped for orders they put together. So yeah, there's a case to be made for incognito. But it's not worth risking your job over.


Are you aware that DD steals your tips? You only get a dollar of what a DD customer tips.

Stop fear mongering....we are independent contractors and can't lose our job for not using a bag. I always use my bags, though. But I see tons of drivers through all apps that don't.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Close to 2,000 deliveries and only kept the food 3 or 4 times?


Yeah, funny thing is, I had two within the past two weeks.

I originally thought that unsuccessful deliveries effected your completion rate, so I've been going 'above and beyond' aka 'the extra mile'. Anyway, that's changed with the lowered pay and rising gas prices. At this point, it's not prudent or frugal for me to cover for anyone else's incompetence.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Are you aware that DD steals your tips? You only get a dollar of what a DD customer tips.


No I wasn't aware of that. Here's what DD's Pay FAQ says:

"For each delivery, you will always receive at least $1 from DoorDash plus 100% of the customer tip."
https://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq/

Do you have evidence to the contrary?



Invisible said:


> Stop fear mongering....we are independent contractors and can't lose our job for not using a bag. I always use my bags, though. But I see tons of drivers through all apps that don't.


Lets see if GH agrees with you.

*"Grubhub and our restaurant partners require you to bring your delivery bag when picking up an order."*
*https://driver-support.grubhub.com/...23-What-should-I-bring-with-me-on-deliveries-*

Notice their use of the word "require"?

And again from a different page...

"*Please note that you must use insulated delivery bags when making deliveries with Grubhub."
https://driver-support.grubhub.com/...43-When-will-I-receive-my-delivery-equipment-*

This time they say you "must" use a bag. So yes, you can be deactivated for not using one as you are not following the terms of your contract.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Stop fear mongering....we are independent contractors and can't lose our job for not using a bag. I always use my bags, though. But I see tons of drivers through all apps that don't.


True. You likely won't "lose your job" for not using a bag.

My reasoning for using insulated bags (*NOT* branded bags), are:

Restaurants actually do notice (and many have commented/thanked me), they appreciate that their product is being transported with care.
Customers (probably) notice. I have a friend who orders Grubhub frequently - usually the same restaurant. He always comments to me how only about 1 in 5 drivers bring the food to his door and that he's noticed food temperature being too cold *sometimes* (but only seen from drivers not using insulated bags). *This means that, yes, non-bagged food *can* be delivered hot.*
It requires so little extra effort.
It (probably) makes a small difference (less than 1%) - but shows all parties involved that you might actually give a shit about the product/service.
When all parties see drivers are caring for the product - it ENCOURAGES repeated/ongoing use of the service(s). _*[Both customers and restaurants may stop using the platforms if they feel it's not worth their patronage/business.]*_


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ride or Die said:


> View attachment 270141
> "For each delivery, you will always receive at least $1 from DoorDash plus 100% of the customer tip."
> https://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq/
> 
> ...


Check out this thread, which succinctly explains DD and tips.

https://uberpeople.net/posts/4088798/

Thanks for correcting me on how bags are required for GH. My point was that the likelihood of being deactivated for it is small.

As I noted, I ALWAYS use bags for all my driving gigs, even UE. Yet I have seen and talked to some of the same GH drivers for over a year who don't, and they have not been deactivated or faced repercussions.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

I use my GH bag for every platform I'm on. DD and PM bags are so cheap.


----------

